# Blaupunkt or Sony?



## ramborums (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,

This may be a odd one out here .. Non comp question.  What s your recommendation between a Blaupunkt and Sony for car audio?  I am looking to install one for my new Esteem.  I am considering CDX-GT350S in Sony and Bahamas or Daytona in Blaupunkt.  Sony has the advantage of reading Atrac3 format also, whereas Blaupunkt has the reputation of cleaner sound.  I dont plan to install additional amplifier.

Any views?

Thanks


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

Wrong section .. post in Chit chat section .. u'll get better response there


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 10, 2006)

@ramborums

I read bt one model from the Sony's stable(Xplod series)...

It can be attatched to a PC and songs can b directly stored to in its memory(around 500 Songs)...so no need to keep a stack of CD's or DVD's in ur car...


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 10, 2006)

For sound quality Blaupunkt..no second thoughts. just don't get those fitted by the regular car accessories guys, they fvck everything up. Refer to the manual and DIY it takes 2hrs at the most.


----------



## ramborums (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the input .. was planning to getting with the acc guys .. will now do it myself.  But what about fitting the speakers at the back .. that needs some cutting right?


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 10, 2006)

with most of the songs available in mp3, I doubt if people would actually be worried about whether a car system can play wma or ac3 audio.

Both Blaupunkt and Sony are good. Check out the panels and the one you find better, get it fitted. I doubt if any of them would dish out bad sound.


----------

